# Really Bad Nerves



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is my 4mo Dutchie pup
How is this for poor nerves?
Should I send this back to the breeder or what?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAjx1WSpesI


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice Merry Go Round. Cute pup. Love the ears.

The nerves suck send her to me. I know some one who is waiting for just such a pup.

Julie


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sean P. McCormick said:


> Here is my 4mo Dutchie pup
> How is this for poor nerves?
> Should I send this back to the breeder or what?
> 
> ...


WTF :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Doesn't seem nervy to me, my bigger concern would be a puppy that stays still that long, lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant tell you much about his nerves from that short video, he looks pretty relaxed to me. I notice things like his coat length and ears from the video. And like Al said, he is pretty calm and laid back, maybe a little too calm in my opinion, but it is a very short video.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

it was a very short vid.
that was maybe the longest he has been still other than being asleep.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Whos he out of?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Land of Oz Sosha
and
Vandalia Timo


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Sean P. McCormick said:


> Land of Oz Sosha
> and
> Vandalia Timo


You mean Timo Van Kamphuis. Timo is a great dog, I am glad that Eric and Betsy have him. I think the coat type you are seeing comes from the Land of OZ side. I have seen many puppies from Land of OZ who have plush type coats like this one and even longer. He looks like a very stable puppy, I would like to see video of him working if you can post that.
Timo is a littermate to Irtho Mulder in Holland. I have had several very nice offspring from Irtho, and I think that Timo will produce good as well.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> WTF :lol:


Someone posts a 10 second video of a dog turning slowly and this is interesting and there is a need to know god help you all:lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Someone posts a 10 second video of a dog turning slowly and this is interesting and there is a need to know god help you all:lol:


Yes its very important. The next time you are attacked by MS 13 while sitting on a merry go round and your dogs fails to engage, you will understand why.......... ;-):lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a buddy on the east coast with a male littermate to this dog and hes working it in ring. From what I have heard is so far so good with no complaints, good luck.


----------

